
NASA administrator tells Elon Musk's SpaceX 'it's time to deliver' - lerie
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/28/business/elon-musk-spacex-nasa-bridenstine-crew-dragon/index.html
======
andymoe
Musk has said, as recently as last night, that most of SpaceX resources are
still working on crew dragon and only 5% are dedicating Starship and Super
Heavy.

